

Ask PG: Less items on each page? - corin_

Just wondering when and why you changed it from 30 to 25 items per page - mostly the why. Cheers :)
======
sorbus
Probably related to the MSM stuff that caused HN to get really slow yesterday.
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2865985>

~~~
dfc
He actually stated in the above referenced post that it was related to the
traffic spike.

~~~
corin_
Where did he state it, I can't seem to find it?

~~~
dfc
"I turned on comment thread pagination to decrease the load. I'll turn it off
tonight."

~~~
sorbus
Comment thread pagination is not reducing the number of items visible on pages
(eg, /newest, /ask, /news), it's splitting up comments onto multiple pages.
Completely different things.

~~~
dfc
I took it to mean comment and thread pagination was turned on and or increased
and therefore fewer items were shown on each page.

------
marc_omorain
* Fewer

